# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux En Ligne] La bataille de Stalingrad au menu du second Red Orchestra

## Largeman

La suite de la simulation de guerre Red Orchestra: Ostfront 41-45 vient d'être officiellement annoncée par Tripwire Interactive; quelques jours après la sortie de leur autre bébé Killing Floor.

Red Orchestra: Heroes of Stalingrad nous proposera d'incarner, dans une aventure en solitaire, les troupes russes ou germaniques durant cet affrontement bien connu, l'un des symboles de la seconde Guerre Mondiale en Europe de l'est. L'action se déroulera durant les dates réelles de la bataille, entre les mois de juillet 1942 et février 1943. 


Bien que suite de Osfront 41-45, Heroes of Stalingrad apportera son lot de nouveautés et c'est un moindre mal. Côté gameplay le jeu bénificiera de la fameuse technique de couverture tant à la mode et de la possibilité de diriger son équipe via des ordres en solo. Un lifting graphique est lui aussi prévu grâce à l'Unreal Engine 3.

Côté multijoueurs un mode coopération de 2 à 10 joueurs verra le jour. Ce dernier s'inspirerait du mode _Terrorist Hunt_, de Rainbow Six Vegas 2 par exemple, un objectif simple: tuer tout ce qui bouge, sans réapparition après être mort. Relativement décevant, on attend mieux de la part d'une licence qui mise tout sur le réalisme. Mais attendons, on nous promet plus d'informations d'ici peu de temps.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## FUTOMAKI

OH le front de l'est comme c'est original !

----------


## Petit-Frère

Si le bouzin est de la qualité du premier, c'est à prendre les yeux fermé !

----------


## Aghora

> OH le front de l'est comme c'est original !


Tu aurais préféré la Normandie ?

----------


## Velgos

Mais euh... Solo? Je veux dire, ça n'aura rien à voir avec son grand frère alors?

----------


## Lezardo

Non, c'est juste qu'il y aura une campagne solo intégrer en plus du  mode multi.

----------


## Vladtepes

D'après ce que j'ai lu sur le site de tripwire le mode solo n'est destiné qu'à ajouter un mode entrainement un peu moins inutile que celui actuellement présent (et ses bots qui ont l'ia d'un grille pain), le jeu restera majoritairement multi

PS: c'est cool le front de l'est, d'ailleurs c'est là bas que c'est essentiellement passé la guerre (80% des pertes militaires). Et puis coco contre facho c'est quand même le pied !  :;):

----------


## carapitcho

> un objectif simple: tuer tout ce qui bouge, sans réapparition après être mort. Relativement décevant, on attend mieux de la part d'une licence qui mise tout sur le réalisme.


Je trouve ça assez réaliste d'être mort quand on est tué (sauf si on est un mort-vivant bien sûr)  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Largeman

> Je trouve ça assez réaliste d'être mort quand on est tué (sauf si on est un mort-vivant bien sûr)


Le _relativement décevant_ ne porte pas que sur cela, mais sur la phrase entière.

En ce qui concerne le solo, il devrait être simplement un moyen de découvrir le jeu plus facilement. Les développeurs sont conscient que leur soft est ultra réaliste (visée délicate, mort en très peu de balles, etc), et quand on débarque de console c'est pas évident de s'adapter au jeu plus simulations... 
C'est probablement pour cela que mode coopératif n'est pas basé sur l'aventure solo. 

Enfin tout ceci est à prendre avec des pincettes, on vient à peine d'annoncer le jeu.

----------


## elvay

> Le _relativement décevant_ ne porte pas que sur cela, mais sur la phrase entière.
> 
> En ce qui concerne le solo, il devrait être simplement un moyen de découvrir le jeu plus facilement. Les développeurs sont conscient que leur soft est ultra réaliste (visée délicate, *mort en très peu de balles*, etc), et quand on débarque de console c'est pas évident de s'adapter au jeu plus simulations... 
> C'est probablement pour cela que mode coopératif n'est pas basé sur l'aventure solo. 
> 
> Enfin tout ceci est à prendre avec des pincettes, on vient à peine d'annoncer le jeu.


Le très peu de balles se résume souvent à 1 seule balle d'ailleurs  ::|:

----------


## The Philosopher

Le réalisme il n'y a que ça de vrai. Quiconque n'a jamais dessoudé (virtuellement) une quinzaine de russes à la MG42 accroupi derrière un mur ne connaît pas les vraies joies de la simulation WWII.

Tout ce que j'espère, c'est que cette fois-ci le terrain et certains éléments du décor seront destructibles, ça m'a toujours fait bizarre de voir un tank stoppé par un grillage...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Unreal Engine 3, système de couverture... Y a que moi qui crois voir Marcus Fenix buter des nazis à Stalingrad ?

Comme d'habitude : wait and see.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Quiconque n'a jamais dessoudé (virtuellement) une centaine d'Allemands à la DP 28 accroupi derrière un rebord de fenêtre ne connaît pas les vraies joies de la simulation WWII.


(fixed)
Yeah  :Cigare:

----------


## kevin40

Tout a fais daccord avec toi the philosopher.

----------


## Nelfe

Je rêve d'un action-rpg pendant la Seconde Guerre Mondiale, où il faut gérer l'usure de ses bottes fourrées pour pas voir ses doigts de pied se faire la malle pendant la Guerre à l'Est et d'autres trucs de ce genre tout aussi sympas.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Tout a fais daccord avec toi the philosopher.


Holy necroposting, Batman !

----------

